# Thomas Cristiano Humidor



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a sight called Freecycle.org have used it for some time, have gotten great stuff from others, have given great stuff to others. Well the gf was reviewing her e-mails from them and saw this little gem, a rosewood and leather humidor by Thomas Cristiano. It is 9" X 8" X 3" roughly, so not big by any means. But free...

A little history on this item, seems this gentleman was an artist of the highest caliber, mainly made pipes. Ihave only found a listing for 2 other humi's of his so from those I guage the price to be over $200. This craftsman died in 2006 so I imagine the price could be higher.


This is one beautiful piece of art and I am estatic to have gotten it for nothing. I will always treasure it.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome freebie...that is some fine woodworking


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, great find, enjoy.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Niiiice...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice there!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That is a very nice looking humi. Hope it will last you a long time.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

very nice pickup, and nice to see somebody else using fc!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks very nice.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible find - great looking box! And you can't beat free!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice looking box you got there Jim. Is that the first cigar related thing you have found on the site?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great find and pickup! It looks great! You'll have to let us know how it performs!


----------

